# Biete TS Server an



## Claerence90 (29. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

ich habe einen privaten TS Server an und biete diesen an, umsonst, 

ich stelle 25 Plätze zu Verfügung,
2 Leuten würde ich Channel Admin Rechte geben,
ihr bekommt einen Channel und dazugehörige Sub-Channels

bei Interesse schreib mir ne Mail:

eltonkutscher@web.de


Gruß

Christian


----------

